
MA Bans Vaping Product for Four Months –Including for Medical Use - cmiles74
https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/marijuana/2019/09/24/governor-baker-make-vaping-announcement-amid-spate-lung-illnesses/o8sO6mf3GOmX4mOpLLtcEL/story.html
======
mullingitover
Banning electronic nicotine devices right now, because of their link to
contaminated THC vaping illnesses, is like banning vaccines delivered by
hypodermic needles because needles are linked to Hepatitis infections by IV
drug users.

~~~
cmiles74
I was surprised to see them ban medical marijuana based vaping products. They
have been part of the MA medical program for maybe five years now with no
reports of any illnesses.

~~~
mullingitover
The THC products are the actual culprit in the illnesses, and based on a
review of all the evidence banning those alone would be more responsible.
Really, the feds need to legalize cannabis and let the FDA regulate it instead
of the current approach, which is "people using cannabis are all criminals and
deserve to die."

edit - obviously not all THC vapes are causing illnesses, but the lack of
regulation is making things very murky. There really needs to be a grown-up
approach to them involving responsible regulation of the supply chain.

